# Satellite Dome Replacement in Motorhome



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

Satellite Dome Replacement In My Motorhome

Currently we have a King-Dome 9702 Satellite Dome Antenna set up to receive DirecTV Standard Definition (SD) TV signals in our motorhome. It has performed quite well for the last 3 years, finding the 101 satellite fairly quickly. But lately, finding the 101 satellite fails and takes quite a bit of time in the failure. By accident, I discovered that it seems to switch what satellite it is looking for. Then I have to monkey with the satellite selector switch, again another pain.

So I am considering replacing the King-Dome 9702 with either a King-Dome 9762 or a Winegard Trav’ler SK-3005. I want to stay with the existing Samsung Standard Definition Satellite receivers (S-70 & S-303) because I “own” them and do not want to lease anything from DirecTV or expensive HD receivers. I know the 9762 is compatible with standard definition so that is a plus but my current problems with the 9702 is a minus. I know the SK-3005 looks for and finds 3 different satellites automatically (a big plus) and one of them is the 101 satellite (another plus). What I do not know is whether or not the SK-3005 can receive Standard Definition signals and is compatible with my Samsung Standard Definition receivers. And if I read the advertisement correctly, it says on the SK-3005 dish that it is a “Slim Line” antenna, yet another, is it compatible with my Samsung SD Receivers.

Can owners of the SK-3005 give me some clarification on my lack of knowledge regarding Standard Definition and Samsung Receivers compatibility?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

JohnQ said:


> Satellite Dome Replacement In My Motorhome
> 
> Currently we have a King-Dome 9702 Satellite Dome Antenna set up to receive DirecTV Standard Definition (SD) TV signals in our motorhome. It has performed quite well for the last 3 years, finding the 101 satellite fairly quickly. But lately, finding the 101 satellite fails and takes quite a bit of time in the failure. By accident, I discovered that it seems to switch what satellite it is looking for. Then I have to monkey with the satellite selector switch, again another pain.
> 
> ...


Just curious, your preferance is yours and I respect that, but you are willing to spend up to $1800 on a new dish, but call a $99 HD rcvr expensive. A new rcvr either SD or HD may even be $0 upfront and the monthly fee won't change if it's leased from what you pay now!


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

The SK-3005 is essentially a home slimline-5 (non-SWM-type) dish, so yes, it will work with SD receivers. (BTW it actually sees 5 satellites). You will of course lose the ability to watch TV while in motion as this is an open dish that can only be deployed while parked. Also be aware that you need a significantly wider view of the sky for it to be able to aim properly, compared to what the dome requires. A lot of RV parks have too many trees for this, so your choice of parking spot becomes more critical. You would gain the ability to receive HD signals if you were to ever update your receivers and TV screens.

There are other dome antennas out there besides the King-Dome. KVH and Winegard both have them. These are all SD-only.

Keith


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

precisely why I opted for the good ole' tripod... you can put them places you can't park your rig... 

Good luck finding a suitible replacement...


----------



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

Update & Mea Cupola :sure: I was the problem, i.e., I skimmed the 9702 manual instead of really really reading it. I was under the misunderstanding that I should hold down the search button 8 seconds instead of toggling it 8 times. That difference resulted in "Re-Booting" the latitude of the search. Read the manual, saw the procedure, and did it to the letter, and waaaaaaaaalaaaaa, 101 sat found in under two minutes (4 times now), and it actually did a better job of signal strength finding (99% on Transponder 18 -- Seattle locals). Never did better than 90% in the past. Read a manual and save yourself a cool $2,000 :hurah:


----------

